# 151 backcountry, 60 merc 4 stroke



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Have an 01 backcountry project that is starting to see some progress. Old 60 hp 2smoke merc had low compression in top cylinder and was missing lower so new power was obtained. Motor is an 02 merc 4stroke EFI.
Backcountry has a small pocket tunnel, what is best prop to start with?


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a quicksilver QS5114 its a 14 pitch 13 3/8" diameter fits a 4.5" hub... dunno if it will fit your lower but if you want to borrow it to get some baseline #s its just sitting in a box. 

Anyway lemme know


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Tej, thanks for the offer. Once boat is water ready I will be in touch.


----------

